# Hysteroscopic polypectomy/D&C/Novasure/endometrial ablation



## skanderson (Aug 17, 2012)

Not sure which CPT's to use.  Can someone please assist me?   I'm looking at 58563, 58558 THANKS.


----------



## nsteinhauser (Aug 17, 2012)

You can only use 58563.  

CCI edits prohibit coding them together, even with a modifier, under the 'most extensive procedures' reasoning.


----------



## skanderson (Aug 17, 2012)

Thank you!


----------

